# Hilfe bei der AIO-Wahl



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Nachdem ich bereits letztes Jahr meine Grafikkarte erneuert habe geht mein alt gedienten i7-950 nun in den Ruhestand (bzw. an meine Frau  ). Neuer Prozessor bedeutet neues Mainboard, und nachdem ich mir in Anbetracht von RGB LEDS (v.a. zusammen mit dem geplanten Phanteks P400 Gehäuse) nicht zu helfen weiß, soll es nun zum passend 6700k das Asus Maximus VIII Formula werden. Ich will den 6700k auch übertakten, aber nicht bis an die letzte Grenze des machbaren.

Ursprünglich hatte ich den Dark Rock Pro 3 bzw Alpenföhn Olymp als CPU Kühler eingeplant, aber die Riesentower würden ja nur die ganzen teuren LEDs verdecken, und das kanns ja auch nicht sein. Nachdem ich keine Erfahrung mit Custom WaKü habe und handwerklich begabt bin wie ein Haufen desorientierter Hamster auf PCP bleibt also nur die AIO Lösung übrig. Auch der PCGH-Bastler der sich dankenswerterweise meines Upgrades annimmt kennt sich leider überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema aus, daher wende ich mich nun an euch.

Gibt es denn eine gute AIO Lösung, bei der ich sowohl die 4-Pin PWM CPU-Fan als auch den 4-Pin PWM Pumpenanschluss auf dem Formula ausnutzen kann? Ich würde gerne die komplette Steuerung der WaKü übers UEFI (bzw. Asus AI Suite in Windows) realisieren ohne auf Zweitprogramme oder MIttelsmänner wie Corsair Link oder NZXT CMP zurückzugreifen. Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden, und die Mainboard Anschlüsse sind eigentlich nur für Custom Lösungen gedacht?

Eine Pumpe mit variabler Geschwindigkeit im Stil einer NZXT Kraken wäre auch nett. Eingebaut werden sollte das ganze als 240er vorne im Gehäuse (oben ist ja afaik kein Platz). Angeblich gehen auch manche 280er, aber wohl nicht alle.

Ach ja, als Budget habe ich so ca. 150 - 200€ zur Verfügung.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus fürs Feedback!


----------



## buxtehude (21. März 2016)

arctic liquid freezer 240


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Danke für die Empfehlung! Sollte ich da noch andere Lüfter nachrüsten, oder wäre das vergebene Mühe?


----------



## buxtehude (21. März 2016)

das wird wohl von den gewünschten temperaturen und den dafür notwendigen lüfterdrehzahlen abhängig sein.

*HIER* ist ein ganz gutes video mit review der genannten aio kühlung.


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Wie wäre es denn mit diesen? Enermax Twister Pressure (UCTP12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## buxtehude (21. März 2016)

die würde ich nicht nehmen, sind relativ laut -> *KLICK*

hier eine auswahl an mehrfach empfohlenen 120mm lüftern: 



Spoiler



Alpenföhn WingBoost 2	
be quiet! Silent Wings 2	
Noiseblocker eLoop B12-S2	
Nanoxia Deep Silence 120 mm	
Antec TrueQuiet PRO 120	
Enermax T.B. Apollish
Noctua NF-P12
Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition	
be quiet! Silent Wings Pure	
Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2
SilverStone 120 LED AP
BitFenix Spectre PRO LED


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Cool, aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch noch: Die Pump in dem Video hat einen 3 Pin Anschluss, der Pumpen Header auf dem Board ist aber ein 4 Pin. Kann er die Pumpe denn dann überhaupt regulieren, wenn diese gar keinen PWM Anschluss hat?


----------



## buxtehude (21. März 2016)

die pumpe soll kaum hörbar sein, die pwm lüfter werden ans mainboard angeschlossen und so nach temperatur geregelt.

*HIER* ist ein review aus diesem forum, wo du das nochmal genauer nachlesen kannst.


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Bei ~ 2:35 in dem Video siehst du genau den 3 Pin Anschluss der Pumpe gut. Die Lüfter scheinen auch nur über Spannungsregulierung PWM fähig zu sein.


----------



## buxtehude (21. März 2016)

übrigens sollen die enthaltenen lüfter gar nicht so schlecht sein. gute leistung bei erträglicher geräuschkulisse.


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Ja schon, aber er meinte ja auch, dass Arctic mit 4 Lüftern schafft, was andere mit 2 machen. Wenn ich also nun 4 bessere Lüfter in Push Pull an den Radiator hänge, könnte ich die Drehzahl ggf weiter reduzieren und so noch leiser fahren,


----------



## buxtehude (21. März 2016)

das könntest du theoretisch machen. aber der unterschied (im video) zwischen 2 und 4 lüftern liegt gerade mal bei 2°C.


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Ich bin in einer Dachwohnung, da baue ich lieber vor für den Sommer


----------



## handokardaan (21. März 2016)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Enermax Liqtech 240 bzw. Liqmax 240 II aus? Die scheinen ja nicht von dem gleichen OEM zu stammen wie alle anderen...


----------



## Merowinger0807 (23. März 2016)

Da ich eine Enermax Liqmax II 240 besitze und sie seit Kauf mit den Standard-Lüftern betreibe (auf max 1600 U/min reglementiert<dank DIP-Schalter>) kann ich nach nunmehr 9 Monaten sagen... für Out of the Box ist die Liqmax echt sehr gut. Die Batwing 2 Lüfter sind allemal besser als die mitgelieferten bei einer Corsair oder Cooler Master als Beispiel. PWM gesteuert und halt dank Schalter auch in drei Stufen begrenzbar. Wie die von der Arctic Freezer sind kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.
Dank meiner Signatur sollte man sehen das ich ein kleines Heizkraftwerk betreibe und mit etwas Tuning bei der Lüftersteuerung komme ich unter Last bei etwas gesenkter Spannung auf 44° bei Spielen und unter Prime auf 55-57° ohne das es laut wird... da ist meine Grafikkarte (siehe auch Signatur) schon lauter und die ist bei mir auch nicht wirklich laut.
Wer auf Silent-Betrieb aus ist kann auch auf 1200 U/min begrenzen und wird dann halt mit 2-3° mehr leben müssen.


----------



## Revoller (23. März 2016)

Nur mal so, welche AIO kann es mit nem Noctua NH-D15 aufnehmen?

Macht ja sonst keinen so wirklichen Sinn sich ne AIO zu holen, spiele zwar mit dem Gedanken aber ohne die nötige Kühlleistung sind die Teile für mich einfach uninteressant.


----------



## buxtehude (23. März 2016)

handokardaan schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Enermax Liqtech 240 bzw. Liqmax 240 II aus? Die scheinen ja nicht von dem gleichen OEM zu stammen wie alle anderen...


sieh mal *HIER* rein, könnte dir etwas weiter helfen 



Revoller schrieb:


> Nur mal so, welche AIO kann es mit ´nem Noctua NH-D15 aufnehmen?...



Corsair 110 und Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L...*KLICK*


----------



## Revoller (23. März 2016)

Und wie groß is der Unterschied zwischen der 110er und 115i?
Preislich liegen die beiden ja gleich.


----------



## buxtehude (23. März 2016)

einen direkten vergleich habe ich leider auch noch nicht gefunden. lediglich vereinzelte reviews zur H115i, die eine gute kühlleistung, aber laute (mitgelieferte) lüfter bei volllast beschreiben (was bei den meisten aio nicht ungewöhnlich ist, wenige hersteller geben richtig gute lüfter aus).


----------



## mr2insane (23. März 2016)

buxtehude schrieb:


> sieh mal *HIER* rein, könnte dir etwas weiter helfen
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 110 und Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L...*KLICK*



Es gibt auch Test´s wo die Arctic Freezer 240 mit der Corsair gleich auf ist.


----------



## buxtehude (23. März 2016)

wo sind diese tests? 

btw: (englische mehrzahl ohne "`")


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Nur mal so, welche AIO kann es mit nem Noctua NH-D15 aufnehmen?
> 
> Macht ja sonst keinen so wirklichen Sinn sich ne AIO zu holen, spiele zwar mit dem Gedanken aber ohne die nötige Kühlleistung sind die Teile für mich einfach uninteressant.



Hinsichtlich der Optik schafft das wohl jede AIO. Wer hat bloß die Lüfterfarben ausgewählt? 

Das wäre für mich auch ein Grund, auf eine AIO umzusteigen. Rein von den Temperaturen genügt mir sogar mein Brocken Eco trotz leichtem OC völlig und ohne Köpfen, bzw Austausch der WLP wird da bei meiner Ivy-Bridge CPU auch nicht viel drin sein.

Aber so ein Kühlerklotz sieht halt mit Seitenfenster meist nicht so besonders schick aus, bzw verdeckt viel.
Eine richtige Wasserkühlung sehe ich aus P/L-Sicht nicht ein, obwohl es mich mit Acrylrohren usw schon reizen würde.

Von daher wäre eine AIO mit schickem Kühler schon ne feine und einfache Sache, aber bin da auch etwas verunsichert, wenn man immer mal wieder von Verarbeitungsmängeln, ratternden Pumpen oder gar Undichtigkeiten hört.


----------



## handokardaan (25. März 2016)

So, nun läuft seit gestern die Arctic Liquid Freeze 240 im Push Pull mit 4 120mm Bitfenix Specter Pro PWM Lüftern vorne im Phanteks P400S. Im idle absolut lautlos (ca. 50cm luftlinie zwischen dem Gehäuse und mir) und CPU Temperaturen von ca. 34°, wobei der 6700k auf 4.6 Ghz übertaktet ist. Last liegt bei  ~ 72°

Der letzte stabile Stresstest lief bei 4.9 Ghz auf allen Kernen bei eine Temperatur von 83°, allerdings wurde die Geschichte dann doch recht laut weshalb ich den Takt wieder etwas nach unten geregelt hab.


----------

